# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Giúp đỡ về AC Servo Motor USAFED-05F của Yaskawa.

## louisntt

Xin chào mọi người,

Hiện em đang có 3 động cơ AC Servo USAFED-05FA1s của máy phay cơ, do bộ Driver đi kèm theo máy CACR-SR05BB1AFI55 đã bị hư nên em muốn hỏi là có cách nào khác để có thể điều khiển đơn giản được động cơ AC Servo loại này không ạ? (ví dụ như các loại Driver khác có trên thị trường chẳng hạn).

Em đã tìm hiểu bên biến tần thì cũng có, nhưng giá thành quá cao, tìm Driver tương thích theo Catalogue thì hiếm và giá cũng rất cao. Công ty chỉ cấp cho em khoảng 10 triệu để sửa máy thôi nên cũng khó xoay xở.

Em chỉ cần điều khiển được tốc độ bằng biến trở và đảo chiều quay thôi, không cần điều khiển vị trí chính xác.

Mong mọi người giúp đỡ. Cảm ơn mọi người!

----------


## ducduy9104

Ra bãi xúc mấy con CPCR đời cũ giá cũng bèo thôi tầm 1-2 triệu với công suất này.

----------


## manipul

Biến tần GD35 closed loop, tầm 4-5tr.

----------


## huynhbacan

bác ở Cần Thơ thì liên hệ em ạ.

----------


## CNCP

> Ra bãi xúc mấy con CPCR đời cũ giá cũng bèo thôi tầm 1-2 triệu với công suất này.


Đập thêm ít chơi nguyên bộ luôn sướng hơn bác.

----------


## ductrung

> Xin chào mọi người,
> 
> Hiện em đang có 3 động cơ AC Servo USAFED-05FA1s của máy phay cơ, do bộ Driver đi kèm theo máy CACR-SR05BB1AFI55 đã bị hư nên em muốn hỏi là có cách nào khác để có thể điều khiển đơn giản được động cơ AC Servo loại này không ạ? (ví dụ như các loại Driver khác có trên thị trường chẳng hạn).
> 
> Em đã tìm hiểu bên biến tần thì cũng có, nhưng giá thành quá cao, tìm Driver tương thích theo Catalogue thì hiếm và giá cũng rất cao. Công ty chỉ cấp cho em khoảng 10 triệu để sửa máy thôi nên cũng khó xoay xở.
> 
> Em chỉ cần điều khiển được tốc độ bằng biến trở và đảo chiều quay thôi, không cần điều khiển vị trí chính xác.
> 
> Mong mọi người giúp đỡ. Cảm ơn mọi người!


E ở biên hòa đồng nai nếu bác cần e có thể giúp bác liên hệ zalo 01233571904 e hướng dẫn. Thanks

----------

